#ubuntu-cy 2012-10-30
<cghdfg> sdf
#ubuntu-cy 2015-10-26
<valentinos> hello guys
#ubuntu-cy 2019-10-30
<revolutionary> Hi Theodotos
<theodotos[m]> Hi
<revolutionary> How are you?
<theodotos[m]> revolutionary: can I help?
<theodotos[m]> I'm fine. Working late. :) How are you?
<revolutionary> Hi again. How are you?
<theodotos[m]> I'm fine again. Working late. :) How are you?
<revolutionary> I'm fine, thanks :) I sent you 2 emails to different email addresses. Could you please take a look?
<revolutionary> I need some help about LUKS on Debian
<theodotos[m]> Ah OK :). You got me worried for a bit :)
<theodotos[m]> Do tell.
<revolutionary> Why i got you worried a bot :)
<revolutionary> bit*
<theodotos[m]> Receiving a mail asking information without much explanation. Standard phishers modus operanti :)
<revolutionary> No no not phishing sir :)
<revolutionary> If you look your emails i asked your GPG key for communicate securely..
<theodotos[m]> Phew :)
<revolutionary> I found your website while looking for information about LUKS
<theodotos[m]> Ah, OK. Mail send.
<revolutionary> You forgot to send the attachment :)
<theodotos[m]> The mail is signed. Can't you imported like this?
<revolutionary> I don't use any addon
<revolutionary> So i can't see.
<revolutionary> If you send with an attachment like .asc i can download that
<theodotos[m]> OK. Try now.
<theodotos[m]> Good?
<revolutionary> Yes, good. I also added you in XMPP
<revolutionary> Maybe i can ask in here
<revolutionary> Email stuff is so long :)
<revolutionary> i am trying to install Debian 10 Buster with LUKS but bit different scheme. This (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cchdw75WKXQ) guy is installing Ubuntu with Full Disk Encryption including /boot partition with detached header key in a USB drive. And i thought maybe i can do this on Debian 10 but i couldn't find any document or article about this. I am trying to achieve to install Debian with detached header key in a USB drive 
<revolutionary> on UEFI computer. And then i found some articles about this. Debian 9 wasn't supporting Secure Boot and many people was disabling Secure Boot in like these projects but now Debian 10 Buster support Secure Boot.
<revolutionary> As i know Debian 9 wasn't supporting Secure Boot on Debian 9, but Debian 10 supports but i don't know how can i adapt that Ubuntu installation to Debian
<revolutionary> sorry i gotta go now. please read this and i will come back later :)
<revolutionary> have a nice night :)
<theodotos[m]> I'm off to bed too.
<theodotos[m]> I've read about encrypted boot, but never really tried it. 
<theodotos[m]> How about this?
<theodotos[m]> https://cryptsetup-team.pages.debian.net/cryptsetup/encrypted-boot.html
<theodotos[m]> revolutionary:  In case you get it working can I have your feedback? Or better yet, a guide?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-10-31
<revolutionary> hello again :) good morning :)
<theodotos[m]> Oh, hi.
<revolutionary> May i ask did you read my project?
<theodotos[m]> Did you try the link I send you?
<revolutionary> hi :)
<theodotos[m]> Hi revolutionary 
<revolutionary>  how are you?
<theodotos[m]> I'm fine how are you?
<theodotos[m]> Any luck?
<theodotos[m]>  * I'm fine, how are you?
<revolutionary> i am fine too
<revolutionary> no luck. i am waiting a reply from you :)
<theodotos[m]> I told you, I never did /boot encryption. So I can't help much. Did you try applying the guide you found for Ubuntu on Debian?
<theodotos[m]> Or the other one that decrypts the /boot partition via GRUB?
<revolutionary> yes. that installation is creating detached header key in a USB drive and also it is installing /boot partition on USB drive. No one can open that computer without that USB drive. It is a good setup
<revolutionary> I am using that now on Ubuntu
<revolutionary> i recommend if you care about security/privacy. i am an encryption/privacy enthusiast
<revolutionary> if you make FDE on your Ubuntu you should do that setup. You know no one is making that setup because they are supposing they are making FDE but they are not. FDE means encrypt whole disk and whole disk's meaning includes /boot partition.
<theodotos[m]> How about Debian? 
<revolutionary> i can't test this setup on Debian because my computer is not for installing virtual machine and i have no second computer for this project. if you have enough infrastructure can you try?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-11-01
<revolutionary> i gotta go now and will come tomorrow
<revolutionary> bye for now
<revolutionary> hi again :) i couldn't read your previous messages because i am not leaving my computer as turned on always. I wrote the grub stuff lastly
<revolutionary> if you are on Matrix i can add you
<revolutionary> hey
<revolutionary> hi Theodotos
<theodotos[m]> Hi revolutionary . Yes I am on matrix, using the freenode bridge.
<revolutionary> for reading old messages i would want to switch to Matrix from IRC.
<revolutionary> do you have Matrix channel?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-11-02
<revolutionary> hi :)
<revolutionary> hi
<revolutionary> i got your email but i can't find your channel on Matrix
<revolutionary> i searched on #freenode but no luck
<revolutionary> doesn't exist
<obfs4[m]> hi theodotos :)
<obfs4[m]> did you read my previous comments about grub encryption?
#ubuntu-cy 2019-11-03
<theodotos[m]> I see you've made it :)
<theodotos[m]> obfs4: Yes i've read your comments. Basically both the video with kubuntu and the guide I've send you with Debian/GRUB need an external USB right?
<theodotos[m]>  * obfs4: Yes I've read your comments. Basically both the video with kubuntu and the guide I've send you with Debian/GRUB need an external USB right?
<theodotos[m]> I have a god forsaken battery-less laptop I can try.
